# A Long Overdue Update for Ezzy



## Logie_Bear (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello Tegutalk!

It's been so long since I had an update on Mizz Esmeralda that I thought a new thread would be much simpler than adding an update to her original thread, and folks having to sort through it. If you're wanting to read up on her life pre-winter hibernation though, check out her thread HERE.

So, Mizz Ezzy started to slow down exponentially around October and by Halloween she was in full hibernation. In fact, she didn't awake from hibernation until mid-March! During this time, we sold my house and had to move to a new home. For the week leading up to the move, I would wake her up a little bit each day so that it wouldn't be as much of a shock to her when the actual moving day arrived. On January 16th we arrived and promptly unpacked the reptile room supplies and cages so everyone could settle in. Ezzy very promptly went back to sleep and hibernation resumed until a few weeks ago. East Tennessee has pretty bi-polar weather, and we went from 40 degrees one week, to 70/80 the next. Even though the reptiles are in a temp controlled room, I think she could sense the change in seasons, and she woke up officially on march 15th, and has been up more and more since.

On her first day out of hibernation, I gave her a big Rubbermaid container full of fresh water. The first thing she did was dunk her entire face into the dish, submerging her whole head, and just take in huge gulps of water. I was a little worried she might choke, but it was soo~ cute! She was definitely a very thirsty tegu after all that sleep! I have a video I took with my phone and it's not the best quality, but I will try and upload it later on tonight. Since she's been up, she hasn't regained her full appetite. Somedays she wont eat anything at all, and others it's just a few bites here and there. And, I fear that all the work I did with her last summer to start her up on ground meats has gone out the window because she is showing absolutely zero interest any anything that isn't whole prey (mice, button quail, fish, and quail eggs-- which is still her fave, and dubia roaches). I've yet to try any fruits/veggies with her, but I saw a cool recipe on Facebook for Tegu 'meatballs' that I want to try out. It's about time to order something fresh from Hare-Today as well. Aside from rabbit, what ground meat product has has the most successful feeding response with your gus? Best fruit/veggie? 

Now that she is awake again, and we have fully moved into our new home, I am starting up construction of her adult enclosure. I am planning to make it only about 3 ft tall, and 8 ft long so that it can serve the multi-purpose use of being a coffee table in our living room. Advise and suggestions to this endeavor are always welcome, of course. What do you think is the best width will be for an adult tank? I was tentatively leaning towards 4ft for the overall width. I do need to get this put together soon, though. As of yesterday, Esmeralda has finally learned that the lid of her cage means freedom and she has started the very bad habit of jumping at it. She is _constantly_ begging to come out now, a behavior she never exhibited at all last summer. 

Aside from that, some misc updates for Ezzy would be that the end of her tail has healed nicely. I don't think it will ever show any regrowth, since only about 1.5 inches came off, and it makes me a little sad she won't have that nice pointy taper to her tail ever again, but it doesn't bother her in the least. She is also doing magnificently with potty 'training' and poops every morning in the bath-tub before I go to work. It is very rare for her to have an accident, and I've been letting her free-roam more frequently on my off-days (when I can fully supervise her). She has completely outgrown her t-rex leash, and today I bought her one of the little rat/ferret vests. Tomorrow I will have to try it one, and we'll see if she can wriggle out of it or not.  Once it finally stops raining around here, I'll let be letting her out for some good 'ol sunshine so long as the harness is secure. I'm definitely long overdue on taking some new photos of her, so expect some updates over the next few days, and expect to see me more active and less lurky on the forums. 

Btw, Ezzy is from the 2nd clutch of the Varnyard 2012 extremes. How is everyone else's 2012 babies coming along? Anyone still have a gu that's hibernating? Can't wait to see everyone active again!


<3 Logie





 
Begging to come out and play







Dat cutie face :3


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 29, 2013)

she is pretty


----------



## Aardbark (May 1, 2013)

Great pictures. I love the one trying to get out


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (May 1, 2013)

If she wants whole prey, I'd give her whole prey. Shes a pretty one! One of my girls did a very long hibernation and it took her about 3-4weeks of being awake to really get her appetite back.


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 1, 2013)

The aforementioned vid of her drinking from her water bowl was just too crummy in quality. As compensation, I give you a vid of her eating her favorite food: quail egg! She's just now big enough to eat them in one go, and doesn't make quite the mess she used to.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 9, 2014)

I know bobby is long gone from selling extremes but if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for her? I'm sad that I didn't discover extremes sooner and ever since he's left the reptile world, extremes aren't the same. Some breeders have them but they're not as white. Ezzy is so gorgeous


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey how's ezzy doing? Haven't heard anything in over a year!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 21, 2014)

hah, thanks for the comment! I stopped using this page mainly because it hardcore sucks on mobile. which is how i internet 99% of the time. me and ezzy are way more active on the tegus around the world page on facwbook these days. feel free to look us up! (logan tremaine)



SamBobCat said:


> Hey how's ezzy doing? Haven't heard anything in over a year!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 23, 2014)

I am glad you like OUR page on facebook


----------

